# Concerned...



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi yall,

Just wondering?... Our lil Sophie has recenty been chirping like she has lost her voice. Its hard to explain but it sounds like someone trying to talk but lost their voice. She still can chirp but when she tries to chirp softly its as if nothing is coming out. Know what im trying to say??? I notice she still can breathe through her nostrils and she still has lots of energy and is able to eat and drink on her own. Heres some info to help you out for people who can give me some input. She is about 2-3 weeks old, a silkie bantam, she eats medicated chick starter feed, she has 100% natural wood pine thats cleaned and filtered (read this of the packaging) and her heating lamp. Oh, fresh water daily but at times some of the wood shavings get in her water till I notice it then change her water. Any more questions you may have please feel free to ask. I am concerned for her as she is our house pet. She already is super spoiled and loved by us already. I hate the thought of something happening to her.

Concerned parent, Rob.

Thank you in advance for your input!!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

First off get her off the medicated feed ... (this is JMO) I only give meds when needed, feed a "whole" natural feed. 

And I'm only going to take a stab here ... because I do not have "pet chicken" or a chicken that lives in the house. (I did have a duck in the bath tub "once" but that was a long time ago and he went back out once we got all the ice off him. )

So many different things can come into play ... I know I sound like a broken record but ... it is true.

The time of the year ... smells within the house. (candles and such) We live in a synthetic world ...  ... (made artificially by chemical synthesis, especially so as to resemble a natural product) All of this come into play ...

I know I'm not much help ... just what came to my mind.

Best of luck.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Great point !! Detergents, soaps, lotion, cologne.. Think as them as pollutants to their already delicate respiratory systems. I have chickens that come on the porch, that's as about as close as we get.. And a couple old old hens that peck my ankles and shoes, if I'm sittin outside.. Only hands on with chickens is baby chicks in and out of brooder, then outside, & then inspection, treatment of injury or illness, occasional collecting eggs and then @ processing. Here at The Funny Farm !! That's how we Roll ! Lol.. 
Sorry not much help either. Just agreeing


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm.. I can't think of anything regarding that issue. Only thing is the homemade brooder I made. Has a big plastic container. Which I see allot of people use for chicks though. I'll have to keep a close eye and ear on her. Thanks allot for the input.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

What's the weather like where you are? Humidity? Sorry I can't keep up with the boom of people lately, there was a time when it seemed like 5-6 people, I'm exaggerating a bit. But I see a bunch of new names and pics, on chicken forum nowadays.. And welcome to all... In case I've missed ya... 

Cogburn


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Weathers been fine, I'm in Hawaii 86 degrees year round. Go figure tho! The moment I post about this, she seems fine. I think I'm just being a paranoid parent haha... Thanks all.


----------

